# Aren’t I ravishing lol?



## Ronni (Nov 24, 2021)

Beauty Salon full treatment, courtesy of  my daughter-in-law and the grands.  #QueenBee

I got the works…hair, manicure and pedicure, skin treatment, full makeup including false eyelashes, fur coat, even a tiara! 

Aren’t I ravishingl?


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wow!  Look at those eyelashes.  Ravishing is right!


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 24, 2021)

Wolf whistle!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2021)

You look gorgeous!  Very nice photos!


----------



## win231 (Nov 24, 2021)

Well, that makes THREE new words I've learned in the past week.
I had to look up _"Tiara."_


----------



## win231 (Nov 24, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Beauty Salon full treatment, courtesy of  my daughter-in-law and the grands.  #QueenBee
> 
> I got the works…hair, manicure and pedicure, skin treatment, full makeup including false eyelashes, fur coat, even a tiara!
> 
> ...


Eat your heart out, Bette Davis.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 24, 2021)

Beautiful! You looked radiant! What a nice gesture on the part of your daughter-in-law and the grands!


----------



## Ronni (Nov 24, 2021)

It’s been years since I’ve worn lashes…I think the last time I competed in Dance. Though I wear makeup frequently, I don’t wear it heavily, nothing dark around my eyes, just light soft color and shimmer to minimize wrinkles and shallowness.

I look very overdone/over the top, , but the girls and Mayra my DIL had a blast, and I find that kind of pampering to be SO relaxing I could have sat for for the rest of the evening and they could have done pretty much anything they wanted


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 24, 2021)

I'll cover you with fine furs, skunk, porcupine, wombat, only the best.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 24, 2021)

Absolutely!


----------

